# Blum Hinge - Model Number - on moving to soft close



## Richard Zellmer (Sep 8, 2018)

I have some cabinets with hinge 38c355-01 hinges. They dont say blum, they say Austria on the them.

I know the 38c is the angle of opening angle
I think(not 100% sure) that the 355 is the door thickness?
I believe the -01 is the overlay amount?

Where I am getting stuck is how I do i find a soft close equivalent. I seen a lot of soft close hingles with a B after the '355' but there are no 38c355b-01 that I could find. It almost seems like the 01 hinges are discontinued or at least less popular. most searchs for 38c355 end with 20. Is that the overlay? Cabinets are wet now but I could measure the overlay if that is what those last digits are.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

So why don't you just look at a Blum list and get the hinges you need. They make something for just about every situation. Measure your overlay and whether it's a faceframe mount or frameless. And also how far it lets the door open. Who knows what the numbers really mean?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Richard Zellmer (Sep 8, 2018)

I guess I should have mentioned that I tried that first. Blum has a 838 catalog and technical manual but they dont even show any matches when I search parts of existing model number ie 38C or 355. https://publications.blum.com/2016/catalogue/en/ 

I can't seem to find a list of hinges after searching google for 30 minutes




firehawkmph said:


> So why don't you just look at a Blum list and get the hinges you need. They make something for just about every situation. Measure your overlay and whether it's a faceframe mount or frameless. And also how far it lets the door open. Who knows what the numbers really mean?
> Mike Hawkins


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't say I know what all the numbers mean but the 38c is the model of hinge. The 355 is a screw on hinge and a 358 would be a press in hinge. Generally, the last two digits are overlay in 1/16 of an inch. 06=3/8", 08=1/2", etc. I don't know what an 01 would be. I've never seen 1/16" overlay hinge. I don't see 38c hinges but here's 38n hinges that should work fine. You just need to measure your overlay to get the correct ones. 



On edit: I see they do actually have a 38C hinge listed. They only have one size overlay listed, 1 1/4". So, if you need 1 1/4" overlay, you need 38C355B.20 The B is what signifies soft close. If it were a C, it would be self close.


----------



## Richard Zellmer (Sep 8, 2018)

JC - thanks... the 01 what was throwing me off too as I did believe this was overlay. I repainted the cabinets and left while they were still wet .. my hope was to return with hinges so I could reinstall them next trip. But seems like I just need to wait until I can measure the overlay and then get the 'b' model. thanks...



J.C. said:


> I can't say I know what all the numbers mean but the 38c is the model of hinge. The 355 is a screw on hinge and a 358 would be a press in hinge. Generally, the last two digits are overlay in 1/16 of an inch. 06=3/8", 08=1/2", etc. I don't know what an 01 would be. I've never seen 1/16" overlay hinge. I don't see 38c hinges but here's 38n hinges that should work fine. You just need to measure your overlay to get the correct ones.
> 
> 
> 
> On edit: I see they do actually have a 38C hinge listed. They only have one size overlay listed, 1 1/4". So, if you need 1 1/4" overlay, you need 38C355B.20 The B is what signifies soft close. If it were a C, it would be self close.


----------

